
Did you know where world beating apps come from? - OliviaSavvy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnXKNCPzWf4
======
saycheese
As is, this is spam to me. Instead of posting an AD for your company, share
something that's of use or interesting.

------
OliviaSavvy
This is my very first video I've made in my life, please watch it and leave
some comments

~~~
educar
What app did you use to make the video?

As for the video, I would have preferred a shorter video (~1.15 mins)

